

Stolen Tesla Owner Uses App to Watch Cops Catch Thief - cl8ton
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/tech/Stolen-Tesla-Owner-Sees-Chase-Route-Speeds-Through-App-273946021.html

======
todd8
Are these tracking capabilities available on other luxury cars?

